# Mehrere java Packages in HTML importieren



## lyrics (26. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

besteht die Möglichkeit über die Option archve in HTML mehrere Packages anzugeben????

Ich habe gesehen, das es hier ein Tut gibt, mit dem man merher Packages zusammenlegen kann. mir wäre es aber lieber, wenn ich diese Packages einzeln über HTML hinzufügen kann.

Oder gibt es eine ganz andere Lösung??


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

hä? Du willst Java-Packages über HTML hinzufügen? Wie soll das gehen besser noch die Frage, was soll das sein????

Ich verstehe die Frage überhaupt nicht...


----------



## lyrics (26. Jul 2005)

über html kann beim einbinden vom applet per archive ein package übergeben werden. jetzt weis ich das diese funktion existiert, falls die klasse in einem package ist.

jetzt nochmal meine problemstellung:

Im Applet rufe ich Klassen auf die in Packages (z.b. POI) hinterlegt sind. Zwar liegen die Packages auf dem Server, jedoch kann ich nicht die Klasse dort aufrufen. Jetzt ist die Frage woran das liegt, das er die Packages nicht in Zugriff hat. Die Klassen die nicht in einem Package zusammengefasst sind kann ich ohne Probleme aufrufen.


----------



## lyrics (27. Jul 2005)

Noch eine Information:

Wenn ich die Packages in das Verzeichnis entpacke läuft das Applet wunderbar. Jetzt kann ich natürlich alles in ein Package einfügen und per archive übergeben, jedoch weiss ich nicht in wie weit das über die Lizenzen möglich ist


----------



## JoChris (8. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe willst Du einfach nur mehrere .jar-Archive über html hinzufügen. Das geht einfach durch Kommatrennung, z.B.
archive="archiv1.jar, archiv2.jar, ...."

Brauchtest Du das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Aug 2005)

Ich hoffe, ich habe das richtig verstanden.
Ich denke, du müsstest die Klasse mit der Angabe des Packages starten.
Ein Beispiel:

```
<applet code="org.java-forum.applets.MeinTollesApplet" archive="Applets.jar" width="400" height="50">
</applet>
```


----------

